# Sciatica



## outofplace (Dec 19, 2012)

Help!!

I have been diagnosed with sciatica about a month ago and since then, my pain has become intolerable. I had an xray done, was prescribed Gabenpetin, I've been taking naproxen and ibuprofen, currently going to the chiropractor, and even tried vicodin. Nothing is working. Some days, the pain is tolerable, other days, I literally cannot get out of bed due to the excruciating pain. 

Now my doctor wants to send me to get an MRI and we are waiting for my insurance to authorize it. In the meantime, I am still dealing with this pain.

Has anyone been through this? If so, how did you deal with the pain? I am willing to hear any advice and try anything at this point.

Thx


----------



## Razare (Apr 21, 2009)

outofplace said:


> I am willing to hear any advice and try anything at this point.


There you go:






I'm getting my eyes healed next because God's already done it. It'll be the 4th thing I've been healed of. Once you learn how to receive it, it becomes fun.


----------



## Rhonda Rousey (Sep 22, 2015)

Medicinal Marijuana fam.


----------



## outofplace (Dec 19, 2012)

Rhonda Rousey said:


> Medicinal Marijuana fam.



I can get with that program!


----------



## outofplace (Dec 19, 2012)

Razare said:


> There you go:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Seriously????

I am asking for advice or tips, not magical spells or wishful thinking.

I'll pass.


----------



## BlackDog (Jan 6, 2012)

Oh man, sciatica sucks. I'm sorry. I was going to suggest something like Gabapentin, but sounds like it isn't working. Have you seen a physiotherapist? I find them much better than chiropractors. I know specifically what causes my sciatica though, so perhaps physio wouldn't be helpful for you. Marijuana might help. Also, something stronger than ibuprofen, like Tylenol 3. I find muscle relaxants such as methocarbamol to be helpful, but again that might be specific to me. I know my sciatica is caused by a pinched nerve in my spine, which is unstable from a past fracture, and sometimes gets tugged this way or that by tense muscles. Methocarbamol eases that up a bit, in my case. Not sure if it would help you. Could be worth a try though? Can't hurt anyway. 

Good luck.


----------



## Razare (Apr 21, 2009)

outofplace said:


> I am asking for advice or tips,


Then say what you mean.

Good luck.


----------



## outofplace (Dec 19, 2012)

@BlackDog,

I will ask my doctor about Methocarbamol. I've been using Icy/Hot patches and it doesn't help. He thinks it could be a degenerative disc which is why he wants me to get an MRI.

Thank you.


----------



## outofplace (Dec 19, 2012)

Razare said:


> Then say what you mean.
> 
> Good luck.


I did say what I mean. My request did not include the supernatural.


----------



## angelfish (Feb 17, 2011)

1. When I had an acute painful condition a few years ago, Vicodin was not enough. Percocet was.

2. Family member of mine with recently diagnosed sciatica uses Flexeril/cyclobenzaprine with success.


----------



## Metalize (Dec 18, 2014)

I had it for a little while (not sure how; possibly a temporarily pinched/compressed nerve). It was quite horrifying to think I might be hobbling like that for the rest of my life. I did research and saw very little possible treatments, but right before it abated on its own, I received something called "Infrared Heat Wand" to help with it and other occasional aches. This was a rather cheap product in the $20s range; I see there are more expensive options out there, but either way, some sites recommend applying heat concentrated to the area to help with certain nerve-related pains. It may be worth looking into as a temporary way to reduce pain without pills.


----------



## marblecloud95 (Aug 12, 2015)

A shot of cortisone can work


----------



## Toru Okada (May 10, 2011)

Rhonda Rousey said:


> Marijuana fam.


This is what my dad uses and he says it helps.

But he also loves marijuana.


----------



## outofplace (Dec 19, 2012)

angelfish said:


> 1. When I had an acute painful condition a few years ago, Vicodin was not enough. Percocet was.
> 
> 2. Family member of mine with recently diagnosed sciatica uses Flexeril/cyclobenzaprine with success.


Thank you, angelfish. I will meet with my doctor this week to discuss those options you mentioned.


----------



## outofplace (Dec 19, 2012)

Metasentient said:


> I had it for a little while (not sure how; possibly a temporarily pinched/compressed nerve). It was quite horrifying to think I might be hobbling like that for the rest of my life. I did research and saw very little possible treatments, but right before it abated on its own, I received something called "Infrared Heat Wand" to help with it and other occasional aches. This was a rather cheap product in the $20s range; I see there are more expensive options out there, but either way, some sites recommend applying heat concentrated to the area to help with certain nerve-related pains. It may be worth looking into as a temporary way to reduce pain without pills.


I've been using Icy/Hot ointments and I've tried standing in the shower while the hot water hits my back area. Neither one really helps. I will look into the Infrared heat wand and do some research on it.

Thanks!


----------



## Metalize (Dec 18, 2014)

outofplace said:


> I've been using Icy/Hot ointments and I've tried standing in the shower while the hot water hits my back area. Neither one really helps. I will look into the Infrared heat wand and do some research on it.
> 
> Thanks!


I'm thinking it's the fact that you'll be able to concentrate/press it into the specific area that would hopefully help. I understand it's difficult to reach because it's quite deep into the leg/back, so the tool may be the most useful thing we have available for that.


----------



## GracieG (Nov 28, 2015)

Yoga "hip openers" have been very helpful when I've had bouts of sciatica. I've also had good luck with turmeric.

Meds are definitely necessary when you are in a real flare. I agree with angelfish on the flexeril.


----------



## beth x (Mar 4, 2010)

My old friend sciatica. I have a disc extrusion right on the sacral nerve and sometimes it flares up. You can't stand or sit without pain that is just as bad as childbirth (having had childbirth I know). 

What I do as an exercise to relieve pain is to lie on my back for a while (for the pain to settle) on the floor (just on a blanket). Raise your knees so your feet are flat on the ground and hold your stomach in like you're trying to pull your belly button through to your back. Feel around your hip for the muscle engaging (right in there on the hip, practice until you find it). Make sure that you are holding this muscle (it sounds easy but it isn't when you're having spasms. Oh it's important to engage it too) when you gently move one knee out a few inches. Do around 5 to begin with. Then repeat on the other side. 

After you've done that roll to your stomach and rest your forearms on the floor and raise just a bit (not so much to cause pain) and do this around 8 times. 

If you do this 3 times a day and increase the amount of repeats then it will help with the pain immediately and also build the muscles needed to support your back.


----------



## Vahyavishdapaya (Sep 2, 2014)

Hope you get better. I have nothing to contribute to this thread, except that sciatica sounds like an old person's disease (like rheumatism).


----------



## beth x (Mar 4, 2010)

Spitta Andretti said:


> Hope you get better. I have nothing to contribute to this thread, except that sciatica sounds like an old person's disease (like rheumatism).


It's not an old person's disease. It can happen to anyone who has had a spinal injury (there are other disorders like scoliosis that can cause it too). The lumbar or sacral (lower spine) and the discs like the S1 L5 and L4 injuries (when they crack and leak or even sit out on the nerve) cause this intense pain in the butt cheek and radiates pain down the leg causing a pulling vice sensation and radiates pain in your foot if you're lucky (it feels like a sledgehammer has come down on the top or side of your foot).


----------



## Vahyavishdapaya (Sep 2, 2014)

bethdeth said:


> It's not an old person's disease. It can happen to anyone who has had a spinal injury (there are other disorders like scoliosis that can cause it too). The lumbar or sacral (lower spine) and the discs like the S1 L5 and L4 injuries (when they crack and leak or even sit out on the nerve) cause this intense pain in the butt cheek and radiates pain down the leg causing a pulling vice sensation and radiates pain in your foot if you're lucky (it feels like a sledgehammer has come down on the top or side of your foot).


Sounds nasty


----------



## outofplace (Dec 19, 2012)

bethdeth said:


> My old friend sciatica. I have a disc extrusion right on the sacral nerve and sometimes it flares up. You can't stand or sit without pain that is just as bad as childbirth (having had childbirth I know).
> 
> What I do as an exercise to relieve pain is to lie on my back for a while (for the pain to settle) on the floor (just on a blanket). Raise your knees so your feet are flat on the ground and hold your stomach in like you're trying to pull your belly button through to your back. Feel around your hip for the muscle engaging (right in there on the hip, practice until you find it). Make sure that you are holding this muscle (it sounds easy but it isn't when you're having spasms. Oh it's important to engage it too) when you gently move one knee out a few inches. Do around 5 to begin with. Then repeat on the other side.
> 
> ...


Thanks bethdeth,

I will definitely try that exercise.


----------



## outofplace (Dec 19, 2012)

Thank you everyone for your tips, advice, and suggestions.

My doctor recently prescribed a muscle relaxant called Soma. So far it seems to be helping some. My chiropractor believes my sciatica is caused by my piriformis muscle pressing on the sciatica nerve. It's called piriformis syndrome. 

I will do the exercises to help with the pain. 

Again, thank you all.


----------

